# ribbon fish?



## vital signs (Jun 20, 2015)

How do y'all guys catch ribbon fish from the piers I like to use them for bait when I luck up and get one.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

See plenty caught on Apache.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

spanish jigging rigs, got-cha plugs


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep, on the jigging rigs. I somehow missed the first word in your question. HOW!


----------



## vital signs (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys and wingbone no sweat man it happens to the best of us lol.


----------



## vmw (Nov 23, 2011)

bluefish1928 said:


> spanish jigging rigs, got-cha plugs


What is spanish jigging rigs? Thanks.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

vmw said:


> What is spanish jigging rigs? Thanks.


its a mackerel rig.
think sabiki rig with larger long shank gold hooks with colored tubing or straws on the shanks.
jig it up and dow.n


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

You know I've never been able to catch anything jigging and people on both sides of me are pulling them in left and right I must be doing something wrong


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

drw1985 said:


> You know I've never been able to catch anything jigging and people on both sides of me are pulling them in left and right I must be doing something wrong


Are you using a short rod? Need a 10ft+ rod or it just doesn't really work as good.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

RJ Now that you mentioned it I only brought my 9ft I left the 12ft at home that day thanks I'll try the bigger one next time


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've jigged up plenty with a 9 foot rod. Are you using the surgical tubing tree rigs? I've never seen any Spanish caught on them. Just ribbonfish.


----------



## vmw (Nov 23, 2011)

joek said:


> its a mackerel rig.
> think sabiki rig with larger long shank gold hooks with colored tubing or straws on the shanks.
> jig it up and dow.n


Thank you very much.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Go down to the springmaid pier at night. The Chinese people are fishing them all the time. They hang lights off the pier and fish for them


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I believe they are korean.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

They are Koreans.
Rather fish with them than Yankees lol


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Easy on the Yankees!!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

RoccoS said:


> Easy on the Yankees!!


Uh oh


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

That's right......


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

RoccoS said:


> That's right......


I don't think there are enough flounder for the both of us lol


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Than I guess you'll be a few short in the frying pan this weekend!! Lol


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

RJ mad we come down south and take their jobs, woman and fish.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I LOVE it!!!!!We will take all his fish this weekend....Hope all is well Alex....Of course they can't help it, they r a little slow....lol


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I work saturday. Hopefully be out there sunday.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

You can tell the difference between the Yankees and the Koreans by looking at their eyes. If the eyes on their spinning rods are facing towards the sky, they are Yankees. If they are pointing down towards the water they are Koreans.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

That's cause the Yankees out fish ou!&#55357;&#56861;


----------

